

Ask HN: What's your startup or product? - jjets718

I'm getting ready to launch my first rails app, and I thought it would be interesting to hear about the software projects people are developing. It's amazing and inspiring to see what problems people are solving through software. So, what product or app have you developed or are you working on? It can be anything from a full-blown startup to a small side-project to a quick hack.
======
caw
I'm working on a side project where you can configure various Linux server
setups by answering a few questions. It will automatically generate the proper
config files and install the software for you. Similar to AWS Marketplace, but
more geared towards single installs for dev or production servers.

~~~
jjets718
What you're working on sounds like it will make hosting much easier. Keep up
the great work!

------
splatcollision
Edit Room is the fastest way to build production-ready responsive web design
prototypes.

<http://www.edit-room.com>

Solo founder, bootstrapping in my spare time. Rails and lots and lots of
Javascript. Ask me anything!

~~~
wallawe
Really cool, you should re-post as "show HN" (recommend later in the day) and
make an effort to get exposure on the front page.

~~~
splatcollision
Thanks, look for it in a couple of weeks at the latest.

------
tdorrance
<http://neufit.com> We are launching at TechCrunch Disrupt SF next month.
NeuFit is a social fitness entertainment platform. We are looking to solve the
issues of chronic diseases caused by obesity and a sedentary lifestyle by
delivering a platform that lets users encourage and motivate each other to get
and stay active. We've partnered with device manufacturers and mobile app
companies to integrate their products as well. For instance if you are a
RunKeeper user or have a Fitbit we automatically pull in your actvity data. We
translate your real-world activity into fun game mechanics that allow you
complete quests, challenge and motivate others and earn real world rewards.

------
ReKognition
We just launched our ReKognition API - best Face.com alternative. (Face
Detection/Recognition, plus Gender)& Scene Understanding. And, will launch our
1st App by the end of this Month. <http://rekognition.com/>

~~~
tsumnia
I was playing with your demo page and was curious, how do you handle gender
classification? Follow-up would be what are you results in broad ethnicity
recognition (based on what I've seen, I can tell you at least tried it). Any
attempts into age?

~~~
ReKognition
Thanks for testing our api.

We have trained our system so that it knows typical/common female and male
facial features.

Our machine learning algorithm will generate a score from 0.0 to1.0
representing gender.

We are still tuning our age and emotion recognition. We will release (most
likely in just a couple of weeks) it when we feel it's good and reliable
enough for public use.

------
urthen
Just finished the minimum viable prototype for a identity and permissions
brokering network:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLU1TJmMSjo&feature=plcp](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLU1TJmMSjo&feature=plcp)

I'll be initially offering services such as single sign on and aggregated
micropayments... think being able to charge as low as $0.25 / month / user for
your service, without requiring users to sign up for a long period (which can
hurt signup rates) or being hit with a $0.30 fee per transaction.

You can poke at the first demo yourself at
<http://prototype.projectmaelstrom.com>

~~~
jjets718
Neat. What types of scenarios do you see where site owners would be looking to
charge people very low prices for software like $0.25/month?

~~~
urthen
My first target market will not necessarily be for software, but for
subscriptions to content. I'm thinking webcomics, small online news outlets,
professional blogs, etc. Anywhere that is traditionally supported by
advertising.

~~~
jjets718
Ah, okay. That makes sense and sounds like it has the potential to be pretty
lucrative.

------
pjnewton
I'm working on creating a "School of Crossfit" <http://wodacademy.com> to
bring functional fitness and nutrition to those who don't have the time or the
funds to pay for high quality personal training.

~~~
tnorthcutt
Interesting. I'd suggest focusing more on benefits (get in shape, feel better,
whatever) that "learn about the WOD" on your splash page.

~~~
pjnewton
Yeah I agree... I'm still working through the concept and I've landed on the
Coadcademy for Fitness and Nutrition.

------
sprobertson
A meta-startup, rapid web application development for early stage
entrepreneurs. Prontotype - <http://prontotype.us/>

~~~
jjets718
Thanks for sharing! What do you mean by rapid web application development?
Does Prontotype have a drag-and-drop interface or does it involve programming?

~~~
sprobertson
Well Prontotype isn't a product, it's a service -- we do the web development
(rapidly) for clients.

------
dakoller
Working on <http://rapidslides.com> \- a way generate business presentations
based on visual input such as photos, whiteboards, flip charts & sketches. We
use your CI / your website as basis and deliver the result back to you in max.
24h.

------
gqgy
Will soon be launching site with information on products releasing in the
future and to gauge level of anticipation of people.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4379664>

Wish you the best of luck with your app!

~~~
jjets718
Thanks for the kind words! What you're working on sounds neat; is it focused
more on tech products than physical products?

------
wj
I created and am continually improving Indie Intern which is software intended
to help filmmakers go from script through production.

<http://www.indieintern.com>

You didn't say what you were working on.

~~~
jjets718
Thanks for sharing your site. I'm not someone who produces or films movies,
but I do have some friends that enjoy making movies.

I'm working on an application called PillHQ, which will be a reminder service
to help people remember to take their medications.

------
alliem
SeedTG is like a wider breadth yC clone focused on transgender founders, and
is designed to bring down the high unemployment rate in the transgender
community as a long term side effect of helping trans-owned businesses become
successful. Seedtg.com/wordpress

------
VuongN
I'm working <http://officecheese.com>, a community on a mission to help
increase smile count in the work environment through funny jokes as well as
resources on how to be funny and stay positive.

~~~
jjets718
Very nice! I think this could help out lots of different offices.

------
mheap
We're working on a realtime filtering engine for Twitter. Think "gmail filters
+ labels", but for Twitter. <http://tweetdig.com>

------
adam-_-
I'm still assessing the viability of a new social media analytics and
monitoring solution - <http://twitcherhq.com>

~~~
anujkk
I was thinking that I have seen that design somewhere and I was right.

[https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/its-beta-landing-page-
WB00G9...](https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/its-beta-landing-page-WB00G9306)

~~~
adam-_-
Yes I needed something To get started quickly. I highly recommend buying a
template.

------
d0m
I help families finding home-care help for their loved ones.

~~~
jjets718
Thanks for your response! What you're doing sounds very rewarding and
interesting. I'm assuming that the families you are helping have loved ones
who are elderly or may suffer from conditions that prevent them from properly
taking care of themselves. Is this the market you're addressing?

------
dotmanish
Mobile Data Collection for the Vernacular Languages world: MobQuery :
<http://www.mobquery.com>

~~~
olalonde
You might want to work on your pitch ;)

~~~
dotmanish
Realised. Cut short. Thanks.

------
true_religion
Helping you make fact-based trading decisions at TradingClearly -
<http://tradingclearly.com/>

------
alvins
Working on a personal finance startup here in Sydney, Australia -
<https://www.pocket.bo/ok>

------
Nomon
Record and share your gameplay <http://everyplay.com> launched just a few days
ago.

------
bharani_m
Resumonk - <http://www.resumonk.com> \- Beautifully simple online resume
builder

~~~
jjets718
Wow, the design for Resumonk is beautiful and the functionality looks great as
well. May I recommend requiring people to pay for the product up-front instead
of doing a free offering? I feel business-wise that freemium might not be as
profitable. Of course though, I could be wrong!

------
lsiebert
I'm working on advertising supported niche tools/game aides on Android. Though
honestly, that's more a vehicle to build my resume.

~~~
jjets718
That sounds good. Building apps to boost your resumé is never a bad thing.

------
spydertennis
Add filters to your facebook photos and mail photo postcards.
<http://airbrush.io>

~~~
jjets718
This looks pretty cool; thanks for sharing!

------
yamalight
We're doing some crazy AI-powered music recommendation service based on user
location, activity, mood and some other stuff.

------
fezzl
We are a daily deal platform. We host Groupon clones: <http://www.zuupy.com>.

~~~
wallawe
Since most of the people who are going to be your customers will likely not be
in the business long (let's be realistic), why not charge a large up front fee
for them to purchase the software as opposed to letting them pay a monthly
subscription? The daily deal business is extremely difficult (I work at
livingsocial) and most of those clones won't last more than a couple months.

~~~
fezzl
Because that's not in our interest long term. If we charge upfront a large
amount (and inevitable disincentivize ourselves from providing great support
and upgrade to them thereafter -- which are crucial since it's an "extremely
difficult" business), we will get negative word of mouth that will not be
great for our sales and marketing.

------
matvoz
Working on "helping you drive economically, everywhere". <http://www.mylpg.eu>

~~~
jjets718
This looks like a great tool. I think changing the domain name might be a good
idea since some people may not infer that mylpg = miles per gallon.

~~~
kevinrpope
nitpicking: mylpg = my Liquified Petroleum Gas, as this is a site for lpg-
fueled cars. Also, given the context of the site (x stations in Europe, .eu
TLD), it's unlikely he'd want 'mpg' in the domain name as Europeans don't use
miles or gallons.

------
factorialboy
Review19 - <http://review19.com> \- Collaborative decision making for teams

~~~
jjets718
Thanks for sharing. Review19 looks interesting and the site design is
fantastic. Keep up the great work!

------
hemantv
We are online test and interview platform. <http://simplyhire.in/>

~~~
Ecio78
Service Temporarily Unavailable

~~~
hemantv
Sorry for unavailable. I am in process of moving the website to new
datacenter. You can check back in 12 hours. I don't know why linode is so slow
for traferring machine.

------
drew82
<http://www.sofreakinannoying.com> \- a place to vent

